# Geschwindigkeitsanbindung



## hostrrr (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
was für ein DSL-Anschluss ist erforderlich um einen Imagehoster
mit möglichst optimaler Geschwindigkeit betreiben zu können.
Reicht ein 3.000-Anschluss aus?
Wenn nein; was für ein Anschluss ist erforderlich?


----------



## firefox20 (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!
Also ein 3000 Anschluss reicht bestimmt nicht aus wenn viele Bilder gehostet werden. Außerdem ist dir bewusst das dein PC 24/7 laufen muss? Des weiteren gibt es leider auch DSL Anbieter die die Flatrate sperren wenn man sie nach deren Meinung zu viel nutzt.
Ich denke da solltest du eher in einen Server investieren. Denn die Hoster kennen sich damit aus und richten ihn dir auch ein.
Mfg firefox


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Mit A-DSL kannst Du es schlicht vergessen, da für Dich die Uploadgeschwindigkeit wichtig ist.
Und die liegt in den meisten Fällen bei 1Mbit/s..... egal ob Du nun DSL 3000 oder DSL 16000 hast.
Wenn, dann bräuchtest Du eher S-DSL, was aber bedeutend teurer ist.
Dann noch die Stromkosten, weil der Server ja 24/7 laufen muss und vorzugsweise eine Feste IP.....
Für das Geld bekommt man aber auch schon einen Root-Server. 

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## hostrrr (27. Dezember 2008)

firefox20 hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> Also ein 3000 Anschluss reicht bestimmt nicht aus wenn viele Bilder gehostet werden. Außerdem ist dir bewusst das dein PC 24/7 laufen muss? Des weiteren gibt es leider auch DSL Anbieter die die Flatrate sperren wenn man sie nach deren Meinung zu viel nutzt.
> Ich denke da solltest du eher in einen Server investieren. Denn die Hoster kennen sich damit aus und richten ihn dir auch ein.
> Mfg firefox



Ein Server steht bereit und wurde vor längerer Zeit
von einer dementsprechenden Firma eingerichtet.
Nur mache ich mir ein wenig Sorgen wegen dem DSL-Anschluss.

EDIT:
Gerade eben hab ich einen Speedtest durchgeführt:
~375kbps ~= 50KB/s


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Dezember 2008)

hostrrr hat gesagt.:


> Nur mache ich mir ein wenig Sorgen wegen dem DSL-Anschluss.


Die Sorgen hättest Du Dir vorher machen sollen. 
Für den Anfang sollte ein S-DSL 6000 Anschluss langen.
Längerfristig solltest Du aber eher in Richtung Standleitung Überlegungen investieren.


----------



## firefox20 (27. Dezember 2008)

hostrrr hat gesagt.:


> Ein Server steht bereit und wurde vor längerer Zeit
> von einer dementsprechenden Firma eingerichtet.
> Nur mache ich mir ein wenig Sorgen wegen dem DSL-Anschluss.
> 
> ...


Also da solltest du dir wirklich sorgen machen. Denn sollte der Dienst populär werden kannst du es eigentlich vergessen. Vielleicht solltest du mal mit deinem Provider telefonieren und fragen ob sie eine passende Lösung parat haben. Du solltest aber damit rechnen das die nicht ganz billig wird. Wohnst du denn in einer größeren Stadt? Denn in kleinen Dörfern wird es ja noch schwieriger sein eine gute Upload Rate zu bekommen.


----------



## hostrrr (27. Dezember 2008)

firefox20 hat gesagt.:


> Also da solltest du dir wirklich sorgen machen. Denn sollte der Dienst populär werden kannst du es eigentlich vergessen. Vielleicht solltest du mal mit deinem Provider telefonieren und fragen ob sie eine passende Lösung parat haben. Du solltest aber damit rechnen das die nicht ganz billig wird. Wohnst du denn in einer größeren Stadt? Denn in kleinen Dörfern wird es ja noch schwieriger sein eine gute Upload Rate zu bekommen.


Ich hab mich mal ein wenig erkundigt und es scheint so
das ein S-DSL-Anschluss 6000 verfügbar ist.


----------

